

Nuclear Waste Barrels Litter English Channel  - JumpCrisscross
http://www.spiegel.de/international/europe/a-893991.html

======
kumarharsh
Well, actually it won't be that bad if the containers are properly sealed
given water's excellent shielding properties...

Check this out: <http://what-if.xkcd.com/29/>

